# D.I.Y toilet Spray



## biarine (Apr 24, 2017)

My DIY V.I.Poop ( air wick)
I use this as toilet disinfectant too when I use toilet while I am going out. I spray it in the bowl and wipe before I sat on it .
Ingredients 
50 ml vodka 
30 ml water
20 ml vegetables glycerin or low sudsing liquid soap 
80-100 drops of  sweet birch and cedar wood essential oil or ylang ylang, black pepper and Geranium
1 teaspoon aloe Vera gel
2-3 drops of dye ( I use purple soap dye )
150 ml dark bottle with atomiser 

Procedures 
Put all ingredients in the bottle and shakes for one minute. Spray in the toilet bowl before you use.


----------



## joy (Apr 24, 2017)

I was just wondering about poopourri spray a couple of days ago!  Thanks Biarine!!  We have a a small halfbath (main downstairs bathroom) right in the middle of the traffic flow of our house.  During parties and football season it gets a little trepidatious to open the door!!   Ugh!  :sick: I usually light a candle to get rid of any free flowing methane, but worry about it being knocked over!  :mrgreen:


----------



## biarine (Apr 25, 2017)

joy said:


> I was just wondering about poopourri spray a couple of days ago!  Thanks Biarine!!  We have a a small halfbath (main downstairs bathroom) right in the middle of the traffic flow of our house.  During parties and football season it gets a little trepidatious to open the door!!   Ugh!  :sick: I usually light a candle to get rid of any free flowing methane, but worry about it being knocked over!  :mrgreen:




You're welcome Joy, yes we do have a half bath too downstair, I always makes a room spray using fragrance oil or essential. Even I use it after I cook fried fish. This is my new edition when I see the commercial in the Facebook.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your recipe, biarine. For those who are unfamiliar with this product, read the FAQ found here:

https://www.poopourri.com/pages/faqs-poo-pourri-odor-eliminator


----------



## biarine (Apr 26, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thank you for sharing your recipe, biarine. For those who are unfamiliar with this product, read the FAQ found here:
> 
> https://www.poopourri.com/pages/faqs-poo-pourri-odor-eliminator




You're welcome Zany, it's expensive one small bottle.


----------



## littlehands (Apr 27, 2017)

I've done a Poo-pourri knock off my just adding EOs to a base of water. It doesn't disperse, so you just give it a quick shake before spraying, but it works great that way. If you're just making it for your own use, definitely try it this way to save on ingredients. I usually use a blend of lemongrass and grapefruit with a few others that I'm not remembering now.


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2017)

littlehands said:


> I've done a Poo-pourri knock off my just adding EOs to a base of water. It doesn't disperse, so you just give it a quick shake before spraying, but it works great that way. If you're just making it for your own use, definitely try it this way to save on ingredients. I usually use a blend of lemongrass and grapefruit with a few others that I'm not remembering now.




Mine is working but shake first just in case. Another blend I like is may chang and lavender.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2017)

TOO EASY! And they're charging $10 for 2 oz.! Gotta love that! I use the recipe found here -- tweaked, of course! LOL:

http://www.isavea2z.com/diy-poo-poo-bathroom-spray-printable-labels-included/

Zany’s BLIMEY! EO Blend
1 part lemon
1 part litsea cubeba
1 part lime

For a good belly laugh, read the customer reviews on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014DP9Y4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Then there's SHOE POURRI

https://www.isavea2z.com/homemade-shoe-pourri-recipe/


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> TOO EASY! And they're charging $10 for 2 oz.! Gotta love that! I use the recipe found here -- tweaked, of course! LOL:
> 
> http://www.isavea2z.com/diy-poo-poo-bathroom-spray-printable-labels-included/
> 
> ...




Wow thanks all my favourite citrus scent. Yes it's expensive.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 28, 2017)

I make a lemony-scented one myself. I posted it in this thread from a few years ago.

Mint-based scents and lemon-based scents seem to work the best in my household. 


IrishLass


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I make a lemony-scented one myself. I posted it in this thread from a few years ago.
> 
> Mint-based scents and lemon-based scents seem to work the best in my household.
> 
> ...




Yes I think so IrishLass I use peppermint all the time for my liquid dish soap  but the ylang ylang, geranium and palmarosa blend it works too. Do you using polysorbate? Thanks and regards.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 29, 2017)

biarine said:


> Yes I think so IrishLass I use peppermint all the time for my liquid dish soap but the ylang ylang, geranium and palmarosa blend it works too. Do you using polysorbate? Thanks and regards.


 
I've thought about using some PS80 in it, but I haven't done so to date. I should probably give it a try the next time I need to make a refill.


IrishLass


----------



## biarine (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you IrishLass, if you try please just let me know the result. Mine I never use preservative.  regards from uk.


----------



## dbloomingdale (Sep 18, 2017)

Since you use purple soap dye....you could call it Purpoori!


----------

